# Bigger tires on mudpro 700



## chewdabacca (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a 2010 mudpro 700 factory with 14" rims and 28" tires would it be ok to jump up to a 30x11x14 silverback without chaning axels???????????????????thanks


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yep, you'll be just fine. Stock clutch will turn them fine with the low gears in the MP but you might have to do a little clutch work to turn them a little easier.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

x2 ^


----------

